# Need a Hay Carrier?



## freightjosh (Feb 21, 2012)

I wanted to take a second and introduce myself. My name is Joshua Murdoch and I am Freight director at the Mount Pleasant office of Universal Am Can. I just wanted to make sure you had my number which is 989-817-6877 and email [email protected]m to see if there is any hay that anyone needs help moving. I move alot of the round bales out of Westby Mt and surrounding areas. Do you have anything I can help you with at this present time or in the upcoming future?


----------

